# Falck Ambulance



## EMTMorganB (Feb 12, 2013)

So I just had a call back for a interview with Falck San Diego, and I was wondering how they treat their employees and possible pay rate.  I know in San Diego us EMT's don't get paid a whole lot so anything really helps.


----------



## slewy (Feb 12, 2013)

I just had my interview for Care Ambulance in Orange County which is owned by Falck. All the people I met up here were very nice, it felt like a place I wanted to work at. I just got the job too. PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Frogman (Feb 19, 2013)

I worked for Care Ambulance for 1.5 years, starting just after Falck bought them and they treated their employees great.  Holiday pay, benefits, 24 hrs pay for 24 hr shifts, EOS on time and they even pay you for your duty free lunch (that you get much more often than not).  Word around station when I got hired was that Care made a lot of changes when they sold themselves to Falck, changes in favor of employees.  I moved to San Diego and am working for a small company here but am interested in Falck as well.  Just put in an app for them actually, how is their interview? what kind of questions did they ask?


----------



## slewy (Feb 19, 2013)

The process consisted of three parts a test, skills, and an interview. The test is 50 questions, if you don't get an 80% or higher you will be asked to leave and can apply again in a year. The skills is very basic and almost everyone passes that. The interview lasts anywhere from 20-40 minutes depending on your application/answers. They compose their interview with five different questions, having you respond with a three part answer. Here was a question I was asked;
"Give a time in a previous work experience you had to deal with a hectic situation." If you get the job you have to take a drug/background test. I'm still waiting on my background to clear.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 19, 2013)

They should buy the other "Care" ambulance in San Diego. It would make things much easier imo.


----------



## EMTMorganB (Feb 19, 2013)

alright thanks guys!


----------

